# Gaming Mouse



## EsPY (May 16, 2011)

Hey does anyone have any suggestions for a gaming mouse? I play all types of PC games from FPS to RTS.

thanks in advance for your input


----------



## jtm9emo (May 16, 2011)

check out the Logitech MX 518 on newegg. Made for gaming...


----------



## mihir (May 16, 2011)

jtm9emo said:


> check out the Logitech MX 518 on newegg. Made for gaming...



I am using the same mouse. It is pretty good,but I have't used any other gaming mouse so I don't know about them.But these ones I have heard good things about
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826105255
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104178
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104318
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104261
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153059


----------



## 1337dingo (May 17, 2011)

i use this "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 5 Gaming Mouse"
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_697_1154&products_id=15623
tis a great mouse


----------



## tossy (May 17, 2011)

I have experience with using Logitech Gaming Mouse G500, which is nice to handle and easy to work.


----------



## EsPY (May 17, 2011)

So other than max dpi, is there any difference between optical and laser?


----------



## jtm9emo (May 17, 2011)

Found this, it may help you: 

"The difference between a regular optical mouse and a laser mouse is the light used to track movement. A regular optical mouse uses an LED light in the optical engine, while a laser mouse uses a laser to track movement. The more dots per inch (dpi) a mouse can track, the more sensitive and accurate it is. A typical optical mouse tracks between 400dpi and 800dpi, while laser mice track more than 2,000dpi.

Neither is really better; it all depends on your needs and preferences. Unless you're a gamer or a graphic artist with a need for precise movement, you'll probably find a 2,000dpi laser mouse too sensitive. Many gaming mice, however, allow you to switch sensitivity levels so that you have precision when you need it but can revert to 400dpi or 800dpi for regular mousing.

Besides their tracking speeds, laser mice work on nearly every surface, whereas optical mice may experience trouble tracking on black or shiny surfaces."

Source: CNET: How are laser and optical mice different?


----------



## Troncoso (May 17, 2011)

I love the logitech g9x gaming mouse.....yes I do. Customizable weight, different gripping plates, color changing led, easy dpi switching....fun stuff.

Edit....though after watching the video for it, the R.A.T series seems very mice too


----------



## 1337dingo (May 19, 2011)

there is a R.A.T 7 and 9 and well but they get expensive


----------



## linkin (May 20, 2011)

The Logitech G500 is one up from the MX518. I've got one and I love it.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (May 20, 2011)

The MX518 is a brilliant budget gaming mouse. It all depends on your budget, like the G500 (or its predecessor the G5) is a brilliant mouse thats like an "improved" MX518. I personally have had a MX518 for about 4 years now and it's awesome!


----------



## FuryRosewood (May 20, 2011)

if you have 60 bucks burning in your pocket, the G9x is on sale for 60 right now, give it a look.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104261&cm_re=g9x-_-26-104-261-_-Product

ok never mind, 30 bucks off, but still significant, picked it up when it was 40 off yesterday.


----------



## Hsv_Man (May 21, 2011)

Troncoso said:


> I love the logitech g9x gaming mouse.....yes I do. Customizable weight, different gripping plates, color changing led, easy dpi switching....fun stuff.



+1 i also share Troncoso's views of the G9x its a great mouse heaps of sensitivity and reliable in all games.


----------



## FuryRosewood (May 21, 2011)

tho if you want adjustable dpi on a nice feeling mouse, there is the dell laser mouse, its cheap too, at about 20 bucks.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=330-2451


----------

